# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب  افضل العاب محاكاة الواقع للاندرويد وايفون لا تعرفها و ستندم إن لم تجربها

## Anflouss

*افضل العاب محاكاة الواقع للاندرويد وايفون لا تعرفها و ستندم إن لم تجربها*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *افضل العاب محاكاة الواقع للاندرويد وايفون لا تعرفها و ستندم إن لم تجربها*   *العاب المحاكاة يعني تشويق ومغامرة اعلى وهي نوع من العاب المستعمله في التدريب ايضا،اليوم معنا العاب محكات مميز اهل بكم في الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *ونبدء مع لعبة  Flight Pilot Simulator 3D :  لعب كما هو واضح من اسمه تحكي فيه طير محترف يقود طائرات الى وجهة مختلف يوجد في اللعاب تشكيل كبير من طائرات والمحركة كما توفر مهمات مختلفة من حالة الطوارئ والنقض واطفئ الحرائق وسباقات وغيردلك رسميت العاب جيد ولا تحتاج للاتصال بالانترنت العب مجانا مع مشتريات بدخاله وهي متح لهواتف Android و ios*  *تحميل العب اندرويد : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] اوالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] اوالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]**تحميل العب اي او اس : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] اوالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] اوالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *اللعبة التاني The sims Freeplay : يعتبر The sims Freeplay واحد من اقدم واشهر العاب المحاكاة من استوديو AE العريق وتوفير العاب محاكاة كامل لحياة البشر من الولده ودراسة الى العمل والحياة الأسرية يمكن اختيار شكل الشخصي وصفاته والمباشر في ممارسة الحياة الطبعيه كما يمكن بناء منازل بشكل وديكور المرغوب العاب مجانا مع مشتريات بدخله وهي متح لهواتف Android وios وwindows phone*  *تحميل العب اندرويد : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] اوالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] اوالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]**تحميل العب اي او اس : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] اوالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] اوالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]**تحميل العب ويندوز فون : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] اوالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] اوالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *اللعبة الثالث SimCity BuildIt : لعب اخر من استوديوهات AE لكن هذه المرة تحاكي العب بنا وتدشينا مدينه يقوم الاعب بدور عمدة المدينه وعليه في البداية تقسيم المدينة بشكل الامثال وتوزيع السكان الخاصه باسكان وفي نفس الوقت يجب توفير البنية البنية التحتية من شبكة كهرباء والمياه والصرف الصحي لتغطيات المدن وتلبية حاجات السكان كما يجب توفير شبكة طرق قادر على استيعاب السكان مع شبكة نقل مدارس وجامعة لخدمة السكان والحصول على اعلى نسبة ضرائب يجب ان يكون سكان المدن سعداء من خلال تشيد الحدئق وامكان التسلية والترفيه العب مجاني وهي متح لهواتف  Android و ios*   *تحميل العب اندرويد : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] اوالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] اوالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]**تحميل العب اي او اس : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] اوالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] اوالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *رابعا لعبة RollerCoaster Tycoon® Classic : المحاكاة هذه المرة هي منتزه العب وتحديد لعبة قطار الموت يقوم اللاعب ببناء مسار القطار ويختار بين التشييد* *من البداية او التعديل على احد التصميمات الموجود مسبقا كما يجب الحرص على سعادة زوار المنتزه من خلال بناء مكان لبيع المشروبات والمأكولات وحتى بناء موصلة داخل المنتزه للتنقل لامكان مختلف العاب مجانا مع مشتريات بدخله وهي متح لهواتف* *Android و ios*   ***تحميل العب اندرويد : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]اوالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] اوالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]**تحميل العب اي او اس : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]اوالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] اوالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *اللعبة الخامس Plague Inc : وهي لعب لنشر مرض خطير يقوم اللاعب بتصميم الوباء وخصائصه ويبد من اول مرض يحول نتشر بين المرض الاخرين يقوم اللاعب بتعديل خصائص الوباء ليستطيع النتشر بكمي اكبر وبلدان مختلف ليقضي على البشر تمام تتميز العاب بتوفر 12 وباء مختلف يمكنك الاختيار بينهما كما تتيح الانتشار بين 50 بلد مختلف حول العالم العاب مجانا لهواتف الاندرويد و بسعر 1$ لهواتف ايفون*  ***تحميل العب اندرويد : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* اوالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] اوالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*تحميل العب اي او اس : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]اوالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] اوالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]**تحميل العب ويندوز فون : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]اوالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] اوالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

